# Antique-Locks The Forum > Miscellaneous Question & Answer Forum >  Samuel Withers Safe

## molby

Hi.  Would anybody be able to shed any light on this safe for me?  We have just moved to new premises at work and we have acquired this safe.  It says it is made by Samuel Withers of West Bromwich.  It is 66cm high, 48cm deep and 67cm wide.  The paint work is not the best inside or out as it looks to have been fairly well used.  We need it gone from the office and were wondering whether there is a market for these old safes or should we just haul it outside and fork-lift it into the nearest skip?  I see from other posts that there is quite a good knowledge of these and any info would be much appreciated.

Thanks.  Rob.

----------


## molby

Hi.

The safe is on ebay and so far it is going for the princely sum of...£0.99!!!

A lot of people are asking me how much does it weigh?  

Does anybody know a rough estimate of weight for this size safe?

Huntslock you're a man of much knowledge, any ideas???

Thanks.

Rob.

----------

